

Microsoft proposes Public Health Model to fight malware infections - cstuder
http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/twc/endtoendtrust/vision/internethealth.aspx

======
bediger
They're walking a mighty fine line, not unlike a tobacco products company
might walk. It's pretty obvious by now that tobacco products cause a lot of
health problems. But a tobacco products company can't officially sneer at
public health efforts to decrease tobacco usage for fear of being tried (and
losing!) in the court of public opinion.

Scott Charney (of anti-disclosure, "information anarchy" fame, I believe) here
calls for the feds to come and help clean up the mess. But wait! Healthier,
less infested alternatives exist! Government funded research may twig to the
fact that Windows has a pretty baroque design, aspects of which (marking a
file executable by special name format) obviously contribute to the malware
problem.

How does Microsoft go about getting all the benefits of a public health
campaign without suffering from any side effects? Looks like another symptom
of decline to me.

